# lugnut caps



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

OK...so I just realized the other day that I have a total of 2/20 lugnut caps for my wheels. Anyone know where I can find these? Or would I be better off just buying a new set of lugnuts w/o caps? Anys suggestions??


----------



## 04GoatBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

i know you can get them at the dealer. I can't seem to find the part number right now or i'd give it to you. I have some old GTP caps that i think look like the gto's. Would you like those?


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

04GoatBoy said:


> i know you can get them at the dealer. I can't seem to find the part number right now or i'd give it to you. I have some old GTP caps that i think look like the gto's. Would you like those?


You can, and they are expensive if I remember correctly (around $4.00 ea.).... try www.gmpartsdirect.com, they'll sell it at cost....:cheers


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

That's too much, I'm just going to get a whole new set of lugnuts!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Keep an eye on ebay for them. They show up there from time to time. Shortly after I got my car, I got the complete set for all wheels for 50.00 delivered. I seen them higher but not close to what the dealer wants for them.*


----------



## 04GoatBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

i'll try to remember to look for my gtp caps and check them tonight.

EDIT: PM me after 4 est to remind me in case i get busy.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

that would be awesome. I'll send you a note. Do they just fall off? or did someone snipe them off my car for their own use? Are they tough to get on/off?


----------

